# entfernten PC ins Netzwerk einbinden



## edi (8 Juni 2005)

Hallo,

welche Möglichkeiten habe ich , einen PC der ca. 250 m vom 
hausinternen Ethernet Netzwerk steht , einzubinden.

Im Moment liegt dort nur ein Telefonkabel. 
Twistet Pair Verkabelung wird ja wohl auf Grund der Kabellänge nicht möglich sein ?? 


Danke

Gruß 

edi


----------



## lorenz2512 (8 Juni 2005)

Hallo,
mit 2 RS422/485 Umsetzern (soll angeblich bis 1000m klappen), ist aber nicht billig, vieleicht fällt jemand noch was ein.

mfg

dietmar


----------



## Anonymous (8 Juni 2005)

Hast du Sichtverbindung zum Rechner bzw. Standort?
Dann bietet sich Wlan an.

Markus


----------



## lorenz2512 (8 Juni 2005)

Hallo,
@SPS_MARKUS: Bei 250m?? Da wird die Sache doch sicherlich sehr teuer, z.B. Yagi Antenne, oder Umsetzer, oder hast Du was in der Hinterhand, denn die normalen Wlan Karten schaffen ja wohl max.50m.

mfg

dietmar


----------



## Ralle (8 Juni 2005)

Bei freier Sicht bis 300 m, einfache externe Antenne für 30-180€ ist bei dieser Entfernung empfehlenswert.


----------



## SPS Markus (8 Juni 2005)

Alles nicht so schwer, mußt halt nur Sichtkontakt haben.
Mit etwas Geschick geht's in 10 minuten pro Antenne, besteht (außer dem Stecker) nur aus Resten.
Ein BiQuad:
[/img]

Viel Erfolg!
Markus


----------



## lorenz2512 (8 Juni 2005)

Hallo,
ich bin geschockt :shock: , das geht dann bis 250m ??? Ich bin ja kein Funkamateur, hast Du sowas in der Praxis am Laufen??

mfg

dietmar


----------



## SPS Markus (8 Juni 2005)

Hallo lorenz2512,

ja läuft auf 450 Meter mit 2x der gleichen BiQuad-Antenne.
Bevorzugt eingesetzt als AP LinkSys WRT54B und WAP54B, diese Geräte haben den Vorteil das die Firmware Open Source ist. 
Es finden sich im Internet jede Menge Firmwareversionen die beim Abstimmen sehr hilfreich sind.
(Erweitete Einstellmöglichkeiten was die Antennen und die Leistung betrifft)

Mein Kollege hat diverse Funknetze über 1,4 KILOMETER am laufen,
natürlich mit einer geringeren Tranferrate als 54MBit.
Einfach mal nach Eigenbau Antennen Wlan Googeln, da kommt dann ganz schön was zusammen...


Markus


----------



## lorenz2512 (8 Juni 2005)

Hallo,
ich hatte nur von verbotenen Verstärkern gehört, das eine externe Antenne soviel bringt hatte ich nicht gedacht. Danke für die Info.

mfg

dietmar


----------



## edi (8 Juni 2005)

Hallo ,

danke an Alle.

Sichtverbindung ist leider nicht vorhanden !  Also nix WLAN .

Ich habe eher an so etwas gedacht http://www.pandacomdirekt.com/megabitmodem_300s.html

Wie ist eure Meinung dazu ?

Danke

edi


----------



## SPS Markus (8 Juni 2005)

Hallo Dietmar,

kleiner Nachtrag. Es gibt auch schon ganz interessante Lösungen mit einem USB Wlan-Stick und einer USB-Verlängerung.
Damit kann man auch große Entfernungen überbrücken. Die "Freak's" machen das mittel's einem "Wock" (Asiatisches Kochgerät) oder einer kleinen Sat-Schuessel.
Stick in den Focus und genau auf den 2ten (entfernten) ausgerichtet.
Soll auch "SUPER" funktionieren. 

Markus

(I's ein sehr interessantes Thema, kann man sich schon mal so 3-4 Nächte und Tage mit um die Ohren hauen ;-)))


----------



## lorenz2512 (8 Juni 2005)

Hallo,
@ Edi: Was söll der Spaß den kosten?
@ SPS_MARKUS: Manchmal komme ich aus dem Staunen nicht raus.

mfg

dietmar


----------



## edi (8 Juni 2005)

@lorenz2512


> @ Edi: Was söll der Spaß den kosten?



Weiss ich auch noch nicht ,habe ich erst vorhin ge-google -t.

Wenn ich mehr weiss lass ich es euch wissen.

Gruß

edi


----------



## SPS Markus (8 Juni 2005)

Hallo edi,

mal zu deinem Link. Habe soetwas schon öfters  mal in der Werbung gesehen,
aber leider konnte ich noch keinen finden der soetwas schon im Einsatz hat.
Daher bin ich mir nicht sicher ob es so problemlos mit der gerünschten Übertragungsrate funktioniert.

Vielleicht meldet sich noch jemand der so ein Teil in Betrieb hat.

Markus


----------



## Lars Weiß (31 Juli 2005)

So was hier hinge auch noch:

http://www.elv.de/shopping/ArtikelD...fe=3&Referenz=588-22&Gruppe=PC-NE-HS&Menue=Ja

@Markus:

Wir haben synchrone DSL-Modems in Betrieb, zwar nicht von dieser Firma (ASMi 51 von www.rad-data.de) aber vom Prinzip her gleich. Wir verbinden damit den MMI Arbeitsplatz von unseren zwei Klärwerken mit dem Mutterhaus, quer durch die Stadt, ca. 5km mehr oder weniger durchschnittliches 0,8 Signalkabel, ein Aderpaar und das mit 768kBit. 

Die Geräte arbeiten seit der errichtung der Anlage im Jahr 2000 einwandfrei, ein mal hatten wir Verbindungsprobleme aber das lag ein einem defekten Blitzschutz.


----------



## Maxl (1 August 2005)

Das ganze lässt sich mit drahtgebundenem Ethernet genauo machen!

Bei 250 mm Gesamtlänge brauchst Du 2 Repeater. Da man heutzutage kaum noch normale Repeater zu kaufen kriegt, kann man auch switches einsetzen.
Ist keine hochverfügbare Verbindung notwenig, sind 2 29-Euro Sitches sicherlich ausreichend (z.B. Surecom EP-805SX-C mit Plastikgehäuse oder EP-805AX-C mit Metallgehäuse)
Die Dinge brauchen dann zwar irgendwo eine Steckdose (230V für Steckernetzteil), aber das wird ja wohl kein Problem sein.

Das Hauptproblem ist: müssen die Switches in ein geschlossenes Gehäuse verbaut werden oder ist das egal?


----------



## Maxl (1 August 2005)

Habe jetzt kurz im geizhals.at geschaut:

Surecom EP805SX ab 15,--


----------

